# Family Watch list



## GD1082 (Mar 22, 2006)

The one thing that was maddening about having one tivo but multiple people living at the home is that if a program is recorded and watched by one person, the second person who wants to watch may want to delete it when they are done...since there is no way unless you verbally ask that person..."Is this okay to delete?"

It would be nice to setup TiVo users and a check list.....For each recording you can check off if you have watched it and also you can check off, "OK to Delete" this will indicate to anyone else in house if this program needs to be continued to be saved or it can be deleted...

Just my $0.02

- GD1082


----------



## bwmartens (Aug 28, 2007)

GD1082 said:


> It would be nice to setup TiVo users and a check list.....For each recording you can check off if you have watched it and also you can check off, "OK to Delete" this will indicate to anyone else in house if this program needs to be continued to be saved or it can be deleted...
> - GD1082


Bump.

This would be fantastic. In lieu of an actual Tivo update, I'm looking around for PC apps that would accomplish something similar. Has anyone seen something like this?


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree, this would be a great feature. :up::up::up:

There are many times where I don't know if someone has watched a program and don't know if it is safe to delete. This usually isn't an issue if there is plenty of space left on the TiVo, but it would be really useful when running low on disk space because of Keep Until I delete shows. This is also another great reason to have a Free Space Indicator!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

If there are just 2 people

I read a while back on here that someone did this

If person A has WATCHED the program and is all set for it to be deleted, they skip forward 5 min then exit.

Then when person B starts it, and notices it is 5 min in, they know they can delete it when THEY are done with it.

Seems like an easy way to do it w/ 2 people.

Obviously you could do your own system w/ more people, but just thought I'd share.


----------

